# R-15 The 99 to do limit REAL story.



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been testing a few thoughts I have with this 99 show limit and what happens when you reach it. I have only verified my findings twice and I know that doesnt mean it will be the same for everyone. Who knows maybe with "different shows on the SL's" the R-15 messes up but so far mine is working exactly like it should.

The first thing is NO recordings are lost and while things may not show in the "to do list" instantly whats next in your SL's WILL record and ADD to the bottom of the list "eventually". The problem is the R-15 does not do this instantly and I cant even figure out when/why/how or what logic it uses to do this.

My second tests involved adding manually to the FULL "to do list". When the TDL is full and you click on something that you also want to add you get a "warning message" that the TDL is full and you need to delete somehting to add to it. It gives you the option to remove a recording from your LOWEST priority SL or you can can go to the TDL and remove something else. 

I know this is not perfect and the 99 limit needs to be increased BUT at least YOU can pick what you want to do when you reach the limit. It does NOT automatically remove anything so NO recordings are mysteriously vanishing as YOU choose what to do.


Rich


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

The big problem I have is I shouldn't have to cancel a show 4 days later to record something I want that has no conflicts. I then shouldn't have to hope the dvr adds the show again since I can't check since it isn't in the to do list anymore.


----------



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

I do agree it needs to be increased a great deal. I just posted some test results I did as I never heard anyone else mention the "warning message" I discovered. At least it does not just automatically remove shows to be recorded and that is a good thing. 

Earl said DirecTV knows and is is working on this. I think it needs to be at least 200-250 items to make it through a 14 day period. I am just "guessing" but I think 100 items is more than enough (thats 50 shows a week if you think about it) for the majority of people BUT not the tecno geeks like us here.


Rich


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no real need for a limit, if there is one then it should be something thats high enough to where even people who record a lot won't reach it in say a 14 or 21 day period.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

rkkeller said:


> I do agree it needs to be increased a great deal. I just posted some test results I did as I never heard anyone else mention the "warning message" I discovered. At least it does not just automatically remove shows to be recorded and that is a good thing.
> 
> Earl said DirecTV knows and is is working on this. I think it needs to be at least 200-250 items to make it through a 14 day period. I am just "guessing" but I think 100 items is more than enough (thats 50 shows a week if you think about it) for the majority of people BUT not the tecno geeks like us here.
> 
> Rich


It becomes a pain when you have a soap opera or two set to record. They take up at least 10 entries each, so I record 2 different ones, so there is 20 or the 50 already taken up. That is if they even get added to the ToDo list, which more often than not, they don't.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The R-15 doesnt work like that. The to do list goes "day by day" listing ALL (1-50)your SL's for Monday, then it lists ALL (1-50) your SL's for Tuesday and so on.

Just because you have 1 SL, even if its the #1 priority and it has 100 shows to be recorded over the 14 day period, that doesnt just fill up the 100 slots. The Soaps that are on Monday go in, then ALL (1-50) your other SL's, then your Soaps for Tuesday go in, then ALL (1-50) your other SL's and so on. Then when something gets recorded another show is added.

You need to turn your box off whenever you are not using it for quickest updating and best results.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> The R-15 doesnt work like that. The to do list goes "day by day" listing ALL (1-50)your SL's for Monday, then it lists ALL (1-50) your SL's for Tuesday and so on.
> 
> Just because you have 1 SL, even if its the #1 priority and it has 100 shows to be recorded over the 14 day period, that doesnt just fill up the 100 slots. The Soaps that are on Monday go in, then ALL (1-50) your other SL's, then your Soaps for Tuesday go in, then ALL (1-50) your other SL's and so on. Then when something gets recorded another show is added.
> 
> You need to turn your box off whenever you are not using it for quickest updating and best results.


That's not quite correct. It does seem to grab everthing for that current day, but then after that it's anybody's guess to how it picks shows for the days after. I have 35 series records and many like the Simpons and Stargate SG1 both of witch record almost everyday and the todo list never has all the shows for tomorrow. But then again it only missed one thing for me (it wasn't exactly a miss, more of record 5 mins off one and 25 of another that it should have). I'd be happy if it did show at least the real out look for the next couple of days, right now i only really know what is going on on the present day.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine works mostly like I described. <GG> Are you turning the box off at night so it builds faster ?

When I forget and check the to do list sometimes there are only 30-40 shows listed and I know it should be filled. Also if I have to do a reset it takes a while to do fill up properly.

I am NOT saying its perfect but I can look days ahead and see everything from the morning until night.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Mine works mostly like I described. <GG> Are you turning the box off at night so it builds faster ?
> 
> When I forget and check the to do list sometimes there are only 30-40 shows listed and I know it should be filled. Also if I have to do a reset it takes a while to do fill up properly.
> 
> I am NOT saying its perfect but I can look days ahead and see everything from the morning until night.


Yup, i turn mine off when ever I'm not using it. The R15 seems to do well with low SL links. About 20 or less. After that there seems to be no logic on how it builds the todo list. My todo list never gets to the 99. It's usally about 88, should be way over that, but it has all of the current days shows after that it's anybodys guess on what it does. I did notice that when I had under 20 SL that it did seem to have more days correct on the todo list but I'm at 37 SL, 32 SL and 21 SL on my R15's. The 21 SL unit seems to get more days out but is still not always correct. I could be that it goes and searches the shows for the current day and then starts searching the top X priorities untill it gets new 80 something in the todo list.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

So do I understand that, in order to avoid the 100 limit, they fully schedule nearterm and then partially longterm (a sort of breadth-first search)?

This seems like a reasonable thing to do. But what happens when you schedule a one-off recording 10 days from now? Does it detect a conflict even if the SL recording isn't in the to do list yet?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> So do I understand that, in order to avoid the 100 limit, they fully schedule nearterm and then partially longterm (a sort of breadth-first search)?
> 
> This seems like a reasonable thing to do. But what happens when you schedule a one-off recording 10 days from now? Does it detect a conflict even if the SL recording isn't in the to do list yet?


You are correct about the avoiding the 100 limit. It's good because it records things for that day. Bad becuase I've you can't see what's going on tomorrow. I've removed things off the todo list only to have them come back the next day.

As far as the one-off recording 10 days from now I don't think it does detect a conflict (if it's not showing in the todo list yet) but i haven't searched for something that i know it should conflict with to try to setup a show. If i have time this weekend i'll check it out.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I always have between 45-50 SL's and I can see ahead everything scheduled to record for days just like I said above. Its list all my shows from morning to night day by day.

It has not always been like this and I did have problems with the to do list weeks ago. I unplugged the box then when it came back on, I choose reset from the setup menu and havent had any problems since. Also turning it off at night helped me.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> So do I understand that, in order to avoid the 100 limit, they fully schedule nearterm and then partially longterm (a sort of breadth-first search)?
> 
> This seems like a reasonable thing to do. But what happens when you schedule a one-off recording 10 days from now? Does it detect a conflict even if the SL recording isn't in the to do list yet?


I tried to reply to you yesterday, but my browser froze and I didn't get a chance to rewrite my post. Briefly, I was trying to tell you that the 100 episode limit on the TODO list is not usually of practical importance because, in my experience, it never gets up to 100 even though my 22 SLs identify over 200 shows over two weeks.

Munch, munch, munch... (me eating crow!)

Well, I got home last night and tried to add a single recording for later in the evening. Guess what, I couldn't add it! I HAD REACHED THE 100 EPISODE LIMIT!!! Wow, this had NEVER happened to me before.

Munch, munch, munch, munch, munch, munch........................


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> This seems like a reasonable thing to do. But what happens when you schedule a one-off recording 10 days from now? Does it detect a conflict even if the SL recording isn't in the to do list yet?


OK, just tried it. I have only have Malcom in the Middle at 5:00PM on FOX Simpons at 5:30 show to record on Monday (It's Saturday now) and Stargate SG1 show be recording at 5:00 pm also on Scifi but it's not showing up on the todo list. I added a single record for Monday at 5:00 and it let me record it with no conflict, should have told me it was going to conflict with SG1 or Malcom but since SG1 isn't in the list like it should be it didn't show a conflict. I hope they correct the limit soon, i really hate checking this thing daliy.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I always have between 45-50 SL's and I can see ahead everything scheduled to record for days just like I said above. Its list all my shows from morning to night day by day.
> 
> It has not always been like this and I did have problems with the to do list weeks ago. I unplugged the box then when it came back on, I choose reset from the setup menu and havent had any problems since. Also turning it off at night helped me.


I wish that worked with the three I have. I've tried reset's and unplugging and i always leave it off when not being viewed and haven't had the do list be correct for more than the current day. I'm really suprised with the 45-50 SL that shows the next couple of days correctly, but that would be nice.

The other thing I noticed when I reset one of the boxes last night is the todo list had the same number of items it did before the reset. It had the correct shows for the reset of the night but after that it had shows that i didn't have as SL and some of them had 3-5 on the same channel for the same time. Ex. It have friends on station X (forgot the station) at 6:00am and it was listed 4 times (i don't have friends set to record on any station at anytimes. It would also show other shows with TBA (or something like that) about 3-5 on the same channel at the same time. I understand that it didn't have the guide data but it's weird that it filled it with false info. I figured it would just show what it had and only show 5-10 things in the todo list rather then make it up with false info.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I think its just buggy as heck. ;> In the past I had things not be there, entire days skipped, even once it was totally out of order. Lately my box is locking up 1 out of 5/6 times that I go into my to do list and/or history. I am trying to not even use them until after the next release.

Is your locking up at all ?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I think its just buggy as heck. ;> In the past I had things not be there, entire days skipped, even once it was totally out of order. Lately my box is locking up 1 out of 5/6 times that I go into my to do list and/or history. I am trying to not even use them until after the next release.
> 
> Is your locking up at all ?


Yes, but only one. And that's the one with the most SL in it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Yes, but only one. And that's the one with the most SL in it.


Just had another one lockup last night. Was playing back a show and was able to get to the myvod screen but if i pulled up the history it was blank. Could see the menu on the left hand side but the history was blank. I couldn't move the menu on the left side either but it was there. It also let me exit that screen but everytime i came back in it was blank. I waiting a couple of mins still nothing. I tried exiting and enter the menu acouple of times untill it locked up and then i had to do a reset. God i hope a good update comes soon.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Your braver than me. Unless I am not thinking about it, I try to avoid the to do list and/or history until another updated comes out. I used to go in every day to deselect duplicate recordings, check the history to see whats what but now I stay away and just let it record dups.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Your braver than me. Unless I am not thinking about it, I try to avoid the to do list and/or history until another updated comes out. I used to go in every day to deselect duplicate recordings, check the history to see whats what but now I stay away and just let it record dups.


I'm mainly looking for conflicts. I don't want to leave conflicts because it seems to do more weird things if conficts are there. The only plus i've seen with the conflicts (when it works right) is it will record the rest of a show. ex two 30 mins shows that are higher on the list then an hour show, it will start recording the hour show after the 30 mins shows are done. I'm pretty sure my UTV didn't do that.


----------

